# image to G code converter



## osamasemba (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
بارك الله فى هذا المنتدى والقائمين عليه , ارجوا من المهتمين مساعدتى فى برنامج image to G code converter (IMG)p المستخدم فى تحويل الصور الى اوامر G code الخاصة بماكينات ال CNC وذلك للاهمية ...

زودكم الله بالتقوى آمين ​


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (23 يناير 2007)

و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته يا هلا اخي الفاضل
ارجو كتابة اسم البرنامج و هل هو (IMG)p 
لتسهيل البحث عنه و مع ذلك فانه صعب الوصل اليه ولكن إن شاء اله سوف نجده

اخوك فى الله محمد بن إسماعيل


----------



## osamasemba (23 يناير 2007)

*image to g code converter*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
اخى الفاضل محمد بن اسماعيل جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك اعتذر عن الخطأ فى الكتابة واليك الجديد
انا الحقيقة عندى البرنامج ده ولكن نسخة trail وكنت عايز البرنامج كامل لو هو عند حد 
ممكن تشوف النسخة اللى عندى من الموقع ده http://www.imagetogcode.com/
وكنت محتاج اعرف ازاى او ايه الطريقة اللى ممكن ادخل بيها الG code على chip قصدى باستخدام PIC microcontroller وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## abo_slaim (9 فبراير 2007)

on mastercam

converters
nextmenu
rast2vec


----------



## osamasemba (9 فبراير 2007)

*image to g code converter*

اخى الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام ولكن للاسف انا مش عندى برنامج mastercam 
وهل لو جبت البرنامج هلاقى فيه البرنامج اللى انا محتاجه ولا هلاقى خاصية التحويل لل G code 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## sayed elagouz (20 سبتمبر 2010)

we are in need CNC G code & M code with motion Discreption


----------



## عيسى الشريف (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً لجميع المشاركين


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

شكراً لك


----------

